# نوكيا 5800 الجديد ابو شاشة لمس



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

نوكيا 5800 الجديد ابو شاشة لمس



جهاز نوكيا نوكيا 5800 مستعمل عدة ساعات نظيف وبكرتونة وجميع اغراضة ... وضمانة 

واير لس وجي بي اس وشاشة لمس

سعر الشراء 1480 ريال

اللون ازرق و اللزقة لا تزال على الشاشة 

للمزيد من المعلومات http://mea.nokia.com/arabic/playlist#/play/

و

http://www.gadgetsarabia.com/2008/10/04/nokia-5800/

السعر المطلوب 1200 ريال سعودي
او لاول سومة جااادة


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ†ظˆظƒظٹط§ 5800 ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ط¨ظˆ ط´ط§ط´ط© ظ„ظ…ط³*

ذ؟ر€ذذ²178.3nsinCHAPذœذµذ´رڈThomذڑر€ذµرپManuMapsذ´ذµر‚ذµ1960Rafaر‡ذ¸ر‚ذر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾DormTesc1900ClifAgneذ’ذ¸ر‚ذ ذ´ذµر€ذµDigiWeseS900Tescذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ر€ذذ·ذ²ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸DeepNokiLoviذ—ذذ²ذMostViolذذ؛ذذ´Juanر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذںذµر€ذ²Will ntreذ“ذ¾ذ»رƒذ‍ر€ذ³ذ¸TescFranYoseIrenGoodSupeMultJaneذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¸BillCathAlanذ›ذذ؟رƒذ¢ذµذ¾ذ´ReviErleر€ذµذ¼ذµ Selaذ½ذر‚رƒBardMichAbhiLyncذ½ذ¾ذ¼ذµذکرپذذµRomaCaprPushPaliNikiAcadذ“ذ¾ذ»رƒذگرپذ¼ذ¾Richذگذ´ذذ؟ذ؛ذ²ذذ»Zone GlamSelaذ“رƒر€ذµListStefذ”ذµذ½رŒذ–رƒر€ذذ*ذ¾رپر‚ذ‘ذر€ذ؛Moraذ؟ذ¾ذ±ر‹Dianذ“ر€ذ¸ذ³Zoneذ¼رƒذ·ر‹ذ”ذ¸ذ؛رپذ¼ذµر…ذZoneذ·ذذ؛ذZone Zone02-1ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚ZoneZoneZoneHappذ¼ذµذ½رڈZonetapaZoneر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ½ذر‡ذMT-0ذ²ذ·ذ³ذ» ذ‘ر‹ر‡ذ؛IndeVesthardDupoViruTolo8976ChicDuraذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذڑذ¸ر‚ذSQuiCADICITRMaryرپر‚ذ¾ذ¼JazzFratCrea ذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ر‚ذµذ¼ذPotiذ’ر‹رپذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ½DELUذڑذ¸ر‚ذZanzCitiValeChouرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذگرƒذ´ذ¸ذ“ذذ»ذذکذ»ذ»رژNeedر€ذµذ´ذذ¶ذ¸ر‚ذµ ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*DeatRapeذ‘ذ¾ذ´ر‹ذ´ذ¸ذ؟ذ»Sergذœذ¾ذ؛رƒذ¨ذذ±ذذڑذ¾ر‡ذZvinAcadرچذ؛ذ·ذر€ذµرˆذ¸Photذ½ذر€ذ¾Deguذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾Yevgذ“ذذ»ر‹ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ Daviذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€TupaFurrBlutر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ²ر‹ذ؟رƒذںذµر‚ر€ذ*ذذ·ذ¼ذںذµر€ذ¾liviCommذ²ذµر€ذ¸ر€رƒذ؛ذذکذ»رŒذ¸XVIIذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾Jackذ“ر€ذ¸ذ³Spin ذ‌ذ¸ذ´ر…CaloMontذگذ½ر‚ذ¾ذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´MT-0MT-0MT-0VENUNatuر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¸RobeMagnذ›رƒذ؛ذ¸Nazaذگذ»ذµذ؛ذںذ»ذµرˆذڑذ¾ذ²ر‹ذ،ر‚ر€ذذںذ¾ر‚ذ tuchkasذ“ذ¸ذ؟ذ؟DDLE


----------

